
NTFS bug lets anyone crash Windows 7 and 8.1 - drinchev
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/05/in-a-throwback-to-the-90s-ntfs-bug-lets-anyone-hang-or-crash-windows-7-8-1/
======
bediger4000
Do you suppose VMS is also vulnerable to this sort of problem? I believe ODS-2
has an analog of $MFT.

